# Pink Powder !



## homebrewworld.com (26/3/05)

Anyone know where i can buy the 'Pink Powder' cleaning and sanitzer powder.
It is sold in hb shops, but it gets very expensive if you use as much as i do !
I want say 25kg (and will split it with a buddy ). 
Where can i find it bulk ??
Cheers


----------



## Ross (26/3/05)

Have you asked your hbs if they will sell to you bulk?


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/3/05)

Aren't you a HBS?
So you want us to tell you where to buy it cheap then sell it back to us at a higher price?


----------



## Jovial_Monk (26/3/05)

You can buy any chemical at a chemical company.

I have been racking my brains trying to recall the chemical name of pink stain. Trichloro something. Sorry can't be more helpful

Jovial Monk


----------



## chiller (26/3/05)

die sudhausanlage said stuff about Pink Powder he has since clarified.

The long weekend certainly brings out the wally's from the wood work.

The above description of "Pink Powder" has me wondering so I ask this as a serious question do you have the chemical hazards analysis of this product that can be posted?

By your proclaimation of the chemical makeup of this product people may be at risk due to incorrrect identification of the ingredients in case of a medical emergency.

I don't know what the ingredients are, you may be corect, however this is a public forum and the product may inadvertently be consummed by the children of a brewer and be acted upon incorrectly.

Please post clarification, with links as soon as possible.

Steve


----------



## Doc (26/3/05)

Pink Power/Pink Stain is actually Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate (from what my prior research on this topic has gathered).
It is my cleanser and sterliser of choice. I love the stuff.
However be careful using it as it can be quite harmful. It comes triple baged.
I get mine in bulk (usually 3kg lots) from Gerard at Northern Districts brewing. He is going to hate me for this, because he hates getting it in for me :lol:
If you are in Sydney I'll go in on a bulk order of it.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jovial_Monk (26/3/05)

Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate is the stuff. Thanks Doc.

In Adelaide Consolidated Chemicals sell it.

JM


----------



## homebrewworld.com (26/3/05)

Ok, Vlad thanks,thats a good idea...duh
Chiller.....chill out.
Doc, great lets get some bulk...im in Sydney, and yeah its my prefered cleaner. I will be more carefull with it now, as you say.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (26/3/05)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Ok, Vlad thanks,thats a good idea...duh
> Chiller.....chill out.
> Doc, great lets get some bulk...im in Sydney, and yeah its my prefered cleaner. I will be more carefull with it now, as you say.
> [post="50858"][/post]​



Yes you will find that on here everyone is an expert about something. Doc is always on the ball. 
Sossman is very helpful and spares his own time without asking anything in return.

Some members however are really pedantic and offer very little except smart aleck responses which serve no purpose but to boost their own egos.

I guess you will have work out who genuinely knows their subject matter, eg Doc and Sossman for example. And sort those who just blurt back info usually from John Palmers book "how to brew"

But that doesnt mean that they have the right to authoritate over those members with a lesser post rating. In fact I believe strongly we never stop learning when it comes to Brewing better Beer.

So lets dispense with the forum heiriarchy and start to see who is offering the best info in regards to posted questions.

In short people keep smart comments to yourself. If you have nothing constructive to say then dont post.

If I have offended anyones particular EGO then, grab a tissue if you have an issue. 

Lets stop this bitchy "Im better than you" mentality.

Cheers All,

DS


----------



## Bigfella (26/3/05)

I agree this forum is getting a little to smart for its own good.

Lets just get back to the good old question and answers with a bit of fun thrown in


----------



## Gulf Brewery (26/3/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> In Adelaide Consolidated Chemicals sell it.
> JM
> [post="50827"][/post]​



JM

You sure about the name of the company as I can't find it in the white pages? It wasn't ACE Chemical Company on Mooringe Ave that you were thinking of was it?

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## dicko (26/3/05)

DS and Big Fella

Yeah!!

What a good idea!!!

Lets all just tolerate less than imformative and accurate posts on brewing subjects,
abuse and critisism of suppliers, and trolling in general.

Then I guess that the people who DO know what they are talking about will go away and leave the AHB to the few that seem so intent on disruption, and of course the remainder will be able to post any information they want and impress their audience without contest or question of validity.

Well, that is not for me and I hope guys like Chiller keep questioning the validity of the posts paticularly when the info relates to the blending and use of unknown chemicals.

If you take the nonsense from this topic including the deleted comments alone then you will note that the original question was answered accurately with a positive result.



> In short people keep smart comments to yourself. If you have nothing constructive to say then dont post.



Now, thats the best statement I have read today!!!

Cheers


----------



## Batz (26/3/05)

Bigfella said:


> I agree this forum is getting a little to smart for its own good.
> 
> Lets just get back to the good old question and answers with a bit of fun thrown in
> [post="50875"][/post]​




I agree with you Bigfella this thread perhaps no so much, as some useful advise is mixed in there , but in general the site is loosing the plot.
Very sad  
Have you noticed the lack of the more long term members not answering questions?
Maybe I am just too old :lol: 

Batz h34r:


----------



## Ross (26/3/05)

Well said dicko.....


----------



## Bigfella (26/3/05)

I Love this forum it is better than any book it turned me into an Ag in a couple months maybe not a good one but never the less still an All grainer I just want people helping with a little less of the smart ass. I think it should go back to the thread now


----------



## homebrewworld.com (26/3/05)

die sudhausanlage thank you for your comment, and i will take you advise.
I have been a member on a U.S forum for a long time and making beer probably a lot longer than the smart-ass members of some forums. 
So i was talking to a fellow brewer and he led me to this forum. i joined today, and posted my first topic. and within hours i was thinking why did i bother ? 
So again thanks to all the positive comments, and for the others ---- ---
We are only making beer guys!
Cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (26/3/05)

So when a HBS posts here to ask where they can buy bulk supplies under the pretext of its for me and me mate, does'nt that set the alarm bells ringing.
Sorry if you think I'm a smartarse, but people around here really are a bit thin skinned. :angry:


----------



## die sudhausanlage (26/3/05)

Hey lets concentrate on making beer. 

Im sure most of us can loose the non related posts.

Like Chiller told me in a chat tonight it only takes 2 non related posts to spoil a thread.

So armed with that info I will endevour to write informed posts from now on. 

So what do you say lets get on with it.

DS


----------



## Stickler (26/3/05)

G'day fellas, I come in peace.

The starter kit I bought from a home brew shop franchise included a steriliser that was a pink powder and it was called P.S.R. - never even bothered to read what it stood for. Assuming it's the same stuff (how many pink powder sterilisers are there?), surely it must be safe if they're sending it out to complete novices?. Seemed to work fine IMHO, but I'm just a newbie. 
Still I wouldn't let kids eat it, I wouldn't even leave dextrose in a place where a kid could get at it.

Take it easy guys,
Nick


----------



## jayse (26/3/05)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> but people around here really are a bit thin skinned. :angry:
> [post="50907"][/post]​



yeah!




Stickler said:


> G'day fellas, I come in peace.
> 
> [post="50910"][/post]​



just quoting this bit because i see some van halen in your avatar!


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/05)

The "Bitchfighting" is wearing a little too thin.  

I joined this forum almost a year ago because it was a refreshing, informative, friendly and very co-operative exchange of ideas (and still is). Some relevant some not so relevant.

Hey we're all human though and I'm sure some of the bad advice stems from people who are only trying to help and I'm sure they're intentions are sound.

Unfortunately it's starting to remind me a little of another nameless (Australian) forum on craftbrewing that was basically heading in the same direction as this one could well do given the current in-fighting.

We should keep the egos in check and bear in mind that we're all here for the same reason. To share our knowledge and make good beer.

Warren -


----------



## jayse (26/3/05)

all bitch fighting aside...why don't all you pink stain remover users just save you pennies and use napi san?

Jayse


----------



## Linz (26/3/05)

Maybe some of "those" from the other list have made their way here???



And maybe they should go back.

I remember a time here when if you didnt like what some posted you ignored it and went on(maybe made a little light fun at their expense too)


----------



## Outback Brewshed (26/3/05)

Napisan? 

How long do you leave it in for?


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/05)

The pink stain remover is actually also sold as espresso machine destainer. I know this because I use it on none other than my espresso machine. I'm pretty sure it's the same stuff you guys are (sometimes  ) talking about. The can lists the contents as being Sodium Carbonate 30% - <60%.

Wait for the price. I paid $20 for a 500g can. From what I can veryify it has about the same stain removing capacity as Napisan which retails for about $5 bucks a kilo.

Next time I want espresso machine destainer I think I'll start heading around the HB stores. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/05)

Outback Brewshed said:


> Napisan?
> 
> How long do you leave it in for?
> [post="50929"][/post]​



OB,

Do a search for "napisan" you'll find quite a number of posts on the subject. Usually add about 2-3 teaspoons to a fermenter filled with hot water, leave several hours to overnight and probably no longer. Rinse twice with cold water till the residue is gone.

Warren -


----------



## homebrewworld.com (27/3/05)

Rippa,
Then Nappysan i will go.........
good to see something good came out of this thread !
Cheers jayse.......Warrenlw63........


----------



## Bigfella (27/3/05)

I have recently gone to Napi San No name brand four cleaning and good old bleach for sterilizing I think this combo will do me it seems to work a treat and it's cheap.


----------



## Ross (27/3/05)

maybe a good subject for a poll??

Napisan for me - works a treat....


----------



## dicko (27/3/05)

Hi Outback Brewshed (OB for short from now on)

Here is a link to an article written on sanitation of brewing equipment by one of our forum members. It is concise and imformative and give you all the options.

http://oz.craftbrewer.org/Library/Methods/...anitation.shtml

Hope it helps

Cheers


----------



## Gulf Brewery (27/3/05)

jayse said:


> why don't all you pink stain remover users just save you pennies and use napi san?
> Jayse
> [post="50927"][/post]​



Ladies and Gents

Just remember that Napisan is a great cleaner (I used it on all my gear), but not a sterilant, so like the Bigfella does, you need to use something like bleach to sterlise (I use stuff made for dairies). 

On the subject of the pink stain remover (Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate according to doc), the MSDS sheet says it is white. This probably means something has been added to the Chlorinated Trisodium Phosphate. This probably needs a bit more investigation before you buy it in bulk. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Outback Brewshed (27/3/05)

Thanks Dicko, I thankyou for the help. I have printed it and it is in the brew book.


----------



## Bigfella (27/3/05)

Another good link is this one by Sosman http://www.metrak.com/wiki/homebrew/moin.c...ngAndSanitation


----------



## sosman (27/3/05)

jayse said:


> all bitch fighting aside...why don't all you pink stain remover users just save you pennies and use napi san?
> [post="50927"][/post]​


Or save even more and buy the real mccoy, sodium percarbonate.

http://brewiki.org/CleaningAndSanitation

And thanks for the plug bigfella. Even though I paid $5 kg for the uncut stuff, IIRC someone mentioned to me not long ago they saw 25kg bags at Advance Chemicals for well under $100, I couldn't find their price online but I sent them an email requesting info.

cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (27/3/05)

Pedro, Consolidated Chemicals is at 14b George St, Greenfields 8285 6822 (p160 of the 04/05 yellow pages)

Ace Chemicals is not the one I am thinking of--i have bought stuff from both.


JM


----------



## Ross (27/3/05)

sosman,

In that link it says napisan only remains active for 5 to 6 hours - I think most people, like myself have been using for much longer periods - 

Mixing Solutions Of Sodium Percarbonate
Sodium Percarbonate solutions will remain active for 5 to 6 hours, after which they should be discarded. Unused material may be poured down the drain. It will actually help clean and deodorize your disposal or toilet. 
Sodium percarbonate solutions are most effective when mixed and used in warm to hot solutions (100 to 150 F).


Any thoughts?...


----------



## Gulf Brewery (27/3/05)

Jovial_Monk said:


> Consolidated Chemicals is at 14b George St, Greenfields 8285 6822 (p160 of the 04/05 yellow pages)
> [post="51043"][/post]​




Your colour blind, it is p160 of the white pages.

The name is "Consolidated Chemical" (no s) which is why I couldn't find it with the online whitepages.

While lloking in the yellow pages, there is a place called Sopura on Magill Rd that says it supplies chemicals to the brewing industry. 

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## sosman (27/3/05)

Ross said:


> In that link it says napisan only remains active for 5 to 6 hours - I think most people, like myself have been using for much longer periods -
> 
> Mixing Solutions Of Sodium Percarbonate
> Sodium Percarbonate solutions will remain active for 5 to 6 hours, after which they should be discarded. Unused material may be poured down the drain. It will actually help clean and deodorize your disposal or toilet.
> ...


That sounds fair. What you are left with when the oxygen dissipates is a solution of sodium carbonate (washing soda) and water. I guess this in itself has some cleaning properties but it is the active oxygen that does the heavy lifting. Once it stops giving off bubbles then I chuck it.


----------



## Doc (27/3/05)

I used PSR/Pink Stain in the dishwasher with all my beer glasses yesterday. They came up a treat.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (28/3/05)

I reckon your dishwasher is nice & clean too.
I have your Pink Powder ready with your other stuff for this week Doc
Cheers
Gerard
Oh Doc you forgot to mention that I tried to talk you out of using it & questioned whether you had read the MSDS for this product.


----------



## Doc (3/4/05)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Doc, great lets get some bulk...im in Sydney, and yeah its my prefered cleaner. I will be more carefull with it now, as you say.
> [post="50858"][/post]​



Sounds great.
Did you locate a supplier that will supply us in Sydney ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Rod (4/4/05)

Done a Google

Chlorinated trisodium phosphate

is made or distributed by

Deltrex Chemicals 

Which is part of Campbell Brothers Limited


----------



## Rod (4/4/05)

DELTREX CHEMICALS 
144 Gilba Rd Girraween 2145 (02) 9636 0700 
Fax (02) 9636 0999 

I live in Greystanes , next suburb to Girraween 

How about that


----------



## macr (4/4/05)

Here is a MSDS sheet 

View attachment Chlorinated_trisodium_phosphate.pdf


----------



## Doc (4/4/05)

Cheers macr.

Interesting to see there are two versions (white and pink).
I wonder if there is a cost difference ?

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Rod (4/4/05)

The pink colour is Potassium Permanganate , according to the MSDS


----------



## Jovial_Monk (4/4/05)

Potassium permanganate, isn't that Condy's crystals? aAnd a sanitiser in its own right?

JM


----------



## macr (4/4/05)

JM, that is correct and we all know how much fun Condys and Glycerine can be. Or condys and sugar and a spoon. :beer:


----------



## NRB (4/4/05)

Or Condy's Crystals and the neighbour's pool...


----------



## TasChris (4/4/05)

I worked in a mine that had a shallow bath of anti fungal stuff that you walked thru before going into the showers. This was replaced with a strong potassium permangenate solution by a clever lab tech. Everyone had beautiful purple feet for a month.
Sorry bout the side track


----------



## Dunkel_Boy (4/4/05)

TasChris said:


> Sorry bout the side track
> [post="52661"][/post]​



I hope you've learned your lesson.
Back to the pavilion!


----------



## jgriffin (7/4/05)

On thesubject of PSR, i've just bought some to use as a secondary sanitiser due to my infection problems.
Some questions..

What dose do you use? 
Is it rinse / no rinse?
What is the contact time?
What is the life once diluted?

TIA


----------



## Doc (7/4/05)

jgriffin said:


> On thesubject of PSR, i've just bought some to use as a secondary sanitiser due to my infection problems.
> Some questions..
> 
> What dose do you use?
> ...



Dose I use is 1 tsp / litre
It needs to be rinsed
I soak over night, but I recall hearing 20 mins a few years back
No idea on life once diluted sorry.

HTH,
Doc


----------



## jgriffin (7/4/05)

Thanks Doc!!!


----------

